# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Is this tiling quote excessive please?

## mplsv

Our builder is asking for an extra $50 per m2 to upgrade from ceramic to porcelain tiles (that's for floor and walls). Does anyone know if that's a reasonable price increase please because it sounds like a heck of a lot of money. Thanks?

----------


## JB1

Nope, not reasonable. 
However generally with builders its take it or leave it. 
Porcelain tiles start from about $20 sqm. Labour to lay porcelain is about $10sqm more than ceramic.  
You can do the maths. 
Is it possible to get your own tiler to so most of it later. 
Small or volume builder?

----------


## mplsv

Not a big company but I'd say mid-sized builder. He does great work and no one has any complaints about his workmanship but that doesn't mean he gets to rip us off either.
Thanks for your reply.

----------


## JB1

Upgrades are where the dollars are in building new houses.

----------

